# in search of Golf buddies/ beer colleagues/ general mates



## Phildxb (Apr 16, 2011)

I there, just moved over here and my family ( wife and 2 kids) are following on approx end of August. Until then I'm here on own and am interested in meeting up with any guys for a few beers, watching the footie, maybe even a game of 5 a side if possible, golf etc.
43 yes old from just south of Manchester, interested in just finding some mates as opposed to drinking in the bar like billie no mates! 
If you are in a similar situation or fancy a game of golf ( i'm no Lee Westwood, but I can play ok) I would be grateful to hear from any one.
I'm not clubber!! More aof a few beers and a laugh approach, living in the Tecom area currently.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Phil and welcome to Dubai. The best way for you to meet some like minded people here would be to join DUPLAYS. They organise loads of social sports leagues inc football and golf. All there leagues take place on weekday evenings and they also have social meet up evenings at bars like Barasti etc.

Heres a link to their website and I've also attached the Par 3 Golf League poster FYI:

DUPLAYS.com DUPLAYS Golf "Happy Gilmore" League


----------



## Cesindubai (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi Phil, 

So you live in TECOM? My husband and I are also in the same area and he's a sucker for Golf. He plays with some of his mates either in the morning of afternoon of Saturday. So, if you're up to it, let me know. We'd love to meet new friends. 

Ces


----------



## Phildxb (Apr 16, 2011)

Cesindubai said:


> Hi Phil,
> 
> So you live in TECOM? My husband and I are also in the same area and he's a sucker for Golf. He plays with some of his mates either in the morning of afternoon of Saturday. So, if you're up to it, let me know. We'd love to meet new friends.
> 
> Ces


Hi Ces

I am living in the grand millennium at the moment. My wife and 2 girls move out here in mid august so I'm currently billie no mates here in Dubai and trying to fill in the gaps between work and sleep.My golf is kinda scratchy, kids for the last 6 yrs came first at weekends as I have travelled a lot during the week buy I can get around without embarrassing myself or any one with me on the course. I would love a game any time. My email address is [SNIP] probably easier to reach me on this address rather than on here if your or your husband don't mind I would be very happy to play, have a beer, just generally socialise with like minded souls 
Phil


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

hey im 29 y.o. just moved in dubai today! Look to make some good mates and golf buddies! PM me if anyone is interested in getting a beer and play a round of golf


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey guys ive just signed up to Duplays Golf floodlit par 3 league at Emirates golf club starting May 8th, looks like a really good way to meet people and new golfers etc. 

Heres the link to sign up, looks like they have a good number already

DUPLAYS.com DUPLAYS Golf "Happy Gilmore" League


----------

